# Real chamois leather padded shorts found.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The question of where to find old style chamois padded cycling shorts was brought up at the general forum. There is one source that still makes them. I thought some of the retro guys might want to know where.

http://www.kucharikclothing.com/bib....html?osCsid=d4a0ade9cbc6b4705d4848728d1263d6


----------

